# Astrex and others



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all, thought id share a couple pics of some litters iv got in the nest.

1st pics my fav coat type ASTREX!!  and the 2nd pic a mix of splash and tri colours


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I love the curls as well, but I gotta say the color on the tri/splashed took my breath away! Gorgeous babies =)


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

thank you  yeah there is a little one in that splash litter that im not sure what it is....im think some kind of choc or mock choc?


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

amazing how a couple days changes them so much  just been through the splash and tri colours sadly there is far to many bucks, so il run on the best ones


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Adorable meeces!!


----------

